# Need tent recommendations



## jimbo1187 (Feb 28, 2016)

What size/brand/model tent would you recommend for tent camping for myself, wife, and toddler son? Looking to take a couple family camping trips this year and will need to build my camping supplies from scratch, starting with the tent.


----------



## micahdean (Feb 29, 2016)

*Tents*

I have gone through many tents in the last 15 years trying to find the best that suits me. i really enjoy my Marmont Limelight 4 person all season tent. Very easy and quick to install. Very good quality, aluminum poles (last years longer than fiberglass poles). All around very solid tent. i can use a low profile queen or king air mattress in this one. My other tent is the REI kingdom8. VERY roomy tent, good quality, aluminum poles as well. This is a 2 room tent with way more room than ever needed. I'm pretty sure i could squeeze 4 queen size air mattresses in with no problem. Both tents will keep you 100% dry in any rain condition. i also have a Kelty 4 person tent. A lot cheaper than any of the 2 mentioned above, but still an all around good tent. It does have fiberglass poles so be cautious if you go that route. I've tried the Colemans, Ozark trails, etc. and would only go that route if there was absolutely NO rain in the forecast. Just my 2 cents, hope it helps.


----------



## micahdean (Feb 29, 2016)

And the most important of all....use a tarp under your tent and make sure it is 100% dry when you pack it up. You can make any tent last years if its well kept.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 29, 2016)

My only help is to second the aluminum pole suggestion.  Way better.  I have a Sierra Design tent I got off craigslist for $30 I think.  ($200+ new)  I cannot speak for the rain proofing yet, but I know it is a much better tent than those from walmart....


----------



## futbolwest (Feb 29, 2016)

Start cheap and work up to a high quality tent if your family enjoys camping. I have 2 Ozark trail 10 x 12 tents I have used many times over the last 10 yeArs. Neither have been waterproof and I have never gotten wet!
But like others have said put a sheet of plastic or tarp under your tent and put a tarp over your tent plus lay your tent out in the driveway or hang it up in the carport to dry before storing. Make sure to get a big enough tarp over top to run water away from the footprint.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Depends on your budget. YouTube has some great videos of each manufacturer and things to look for.  Good manufacturers are;  Sierra Designs & Big Agnes are industry leaders.  Also,  buy a good thick ground cover.  If you can find a 20 mil, water resistant ground cover that's great.  Things to look for:

1.  DAC aluminum poles.
2.  Bathtub floor; meaning the floor's covering comes up the side 5 inches or so to help keep ground moisture out.
3.  Intelligent design in ropes, snaps, etc.  Sierra Designs has great design but there colors are hideous.
4.  Coating ratings; the higher the better.
5.  No-see-um mesh in windows.
6.  YKK zippers; best in the industry.
7.  Taped seams.
8.  Adequate interior storage.

I've had a Winnebago tent I got from a sporting goods store 20 years ago and it's still holding strong.

Good luck!


----------



## micahdean (Mar 1, 2016)

I agree with LBTJTALLY1, one thing I would like to add to his list is the rain fly. I prefer the fly to cover the tent completely..this ensures a dry bed. Also I spray my tents once a year with a water repellent spray for some added comfort when it comes to waterproofing.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 1, 2016)

futbolwest said:


> Start cheap and work up to a high quality tent if your family enjoys camping. I have 2 Ozark trail 10 x 12 tents I have used many times over the last 10 yeArs. Neither have been waterproof and I have never gotten wet!
> But like others have said put a sheet of plastic or tarp under your tent and put a tarp over your tent plus lay your tent out in the driveway or hang it up in the carport to dry before storing. Make sure to get a big enough tarp over top to run water away from the footprint.




X-2......No point spending alot of money
on a tent you will only use a few times
a year...
Tarp under the tent and an oversized HD
tarp for rain protection....Use seam sealer
on the seams, and silicone spray on the sides.......
I prefer a cabin style tent as you have more headroom, and room for lawn
chairs inside the tent....


----------



## riprap (Mar 1, 2016)

A cheap tent and a huge tarp, plenty of rope and ratchet straps. I still use an old canvas Hillary tent from sears. It's over 30yrs old. I wouldn't get one too big that it won't fit on tent pad (if you go to places with a tent pad). You don't want the water running under your tarp. Dig a small trench if you have to. Nothing will make you say more bad language or turn you off from camping all together than a big downpour. We had our share last year.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2016)

micahdean said:


> And the most important of all....use a tarp under your tent and make sure it is 100% dry when you pack it up. You can make any tent last years if its well kept.



When I tried that water ran in between the bottom of the tent and plastic wetting us from beneath. Maybe the plastic was too big and it was rainwater off the tent running down on top of it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2016)

riprap said:


> A cheap tent and a huge tarp, plenty of rope and ratchet straps. I still use an old canvas Hillary tent from sears. It's over 30yrs old. I wouldn't get one too big that it won't fit on tent pad (if you go to places with a tent pad). You don't want the water running under your tarp. Dig a small trench if you have to. Nothing will make you say more bad language or turn you off from camping all together than a big downpour. We had our share last year.



Yeah that's the option I've seen many people do. It is cheaper than a new tent. It just looks a little getto. One might could upscale with some led patio lights.

I do like the garage on Micahdean's Rei tent. Most tents don't have anywhere to store and keep gear dry.
I do agree that one should wait before buying a tent that expensive until he sees that he is a regular camper.
I mean if you end up going about 4 times a year then yes get a nice dry tent that's easy to pitch.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope I never have to sleep in a tent again.  As long as there are trees, I will be hanging in a hammock.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2016)

My daughter and I gave up on tents and now hang. We went hanging over the weekend, It was 32 degrees Friday night at Bussey Point in Lincoln county above Augusta. We had the whole campground to ourselves.
I can understand needing a tent if one has small children or a reluctant to hang wife.
My daughter bought a tent for her dog. She pitched it right next to her hammock. He took right to it and slept soundly all night. He had previously slept in the tent with her.


----------



## micahdean (Mar 2, 2016)

I, along with the kids, enjoy our hammocks but don't believe I could give up the tents.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 2, 2016)

Disclaimer, an Eno hammock, bug net and rain fly hanging from Eno straps is more money than a tent.
But I am not looking back...


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Disclaimer, an Eno hammock, bug net and rain fly hanging from Eno straps is more money than a tent.
> But I am not looking back...



It's not about money.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have an Eno but my wife and son can't sleep in it. Thanks for all of the suggestions! Looking forward to camping soon.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2016)

jimbo1187 said:


> I have an Eno but my wife and son can't sleep in it. Thanks for all of the suggestions! Looking forward to camping soon.



You can put a fan in a tent along with a port-a-potty. A piece of carpet or astro turf at the door helps cut down on tracking sand in.

Even with the hammocks we always pitch a dining canopy over the picnic table.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2016)

My daughter was thinking about getting a Coleman Evanston tent. There is a 6 & 8 person model. It gets good reviews on Amazon. It has one big screen window on the back side that doesn't close so it would only be good in the summer. 
The one drawback my daughter saw was the screen room wall  slopes back with no rainfly over it. When it rains, it rains into your porch.

I've always hated having to slide poles through the tents sleeves. My brother has a Eureka that had clips instead of the sleeves. It was always quicker to pitch his tent.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2016)

Coleman instant cabin tents are pretty nice get the 6 person and you can store all your extras


----------



## jimbo1187 (Mar 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Coleman instant cabin tents are pretty nice get the 6 person and you can store all your extras



That's actually the one I was thinking about. Not too pricey and looks like it would have plenty of room. Most of our camping at least initially will be 1-2 nights and at one of the parks right around our house (Jekyll, Blythe Island, etc). That way if our son doesn't like it, we can quickly pack up and head home. Maybe if we decide it's something we really like, then we can invest in something of higher quality down the road when this one wears out.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-6...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 6, 2016)

Good choice  !!!!

Don't forget a tarp under it, and an extra oversized tarp, just in case it decides to rain
while you are camping....And, seam sealer for
all the seams (outside)....
Good to go !!!!!!.....Pics later this summer would
be nice >>>>


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 6, 2016)

I know this thread is about tents. I wanted to make a suggestion for propane light and stove. I use a 20 lb propane tank with a T post that supplies propane to a lantern , stove or heater. It is a lot more economical than using those little 1lb tanks. I do like to use a old Coleman lantern sometimes just for the nostalgic memories. I have a 10 person Coleman Instant Tent. It goes up quickly once you do it a few times. The best thing you can do for yourself is purchase an air bed. Your back will thank you in the morning.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 6, 2016)

3ringer said:


> I know this thread is about tents. I wanted to make a suggestion for propane light and stove. I use a 20 lb propane tank with a T post that supplies propane to a lantern , stove or heater. It is a lot more economical than using those little 1lb tanks. I do like to use a old Coleman lantern sometimes just for the nostalgic memories. I have a 10 person Coleman Instant Tent. It goes up quickly once you do it a few times. The best thing you can do for yourself is purchase an air bed. Your back will thank you in the morning.



I never thought I'd get rid of my white gas stove and lantern. I converted my old Coleman stove to propane. The last trip I took a 20lb tank and the hose from the tank to the stove. I still used the small propane tanks on a small lantern. The smaller but still 2 mantle lantern was plenty bright. Last time we used three of those small green propane tanks for our stove. I liked having a reserve that the big tank offered. I took a heater but we didn't use it. 
The "tree" might be next.
We also took a couple of cheap led lanterns. They are pretty bright. I kept one in the back of the van to use for getting supplies our after dark.

Oh yeah tents. 
Eureka, Wenzel, Marmot, Kelty, Big Agnes, but I'd probably start with a Coleman too.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a Sierra Design tent and it is awesome. I've been caught in numerous thunderstorms, and a hail storm and it doesn't leak a drop. I was a little worried in the hail storm. lol


----------



## Yankee in GA (Mar 19, 2016)

*REI Kingdom 6*

This tent is our family solution and it has worked out great.  I happened to have had a bunch of gift cards and caught their Memorial Day Sale.  It's pretty easy to setup and has plenty of room for my wife and I on one side with my son in his pack and play on the other.  Plus I like that it looks like a little Quonset hut.  It comes with a foot print tarp for the bottom and a full rain fly.  It is tall so if it gets windy, I stake it down and use the side lines as well.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 22, 2016)

I started out long, long ago with a cheapo 2-man tent. Then I made the mistake of taking it on a multi-day backpacking/fishing trip to Jacks River in the Cohuttas. It came one of those 30 minute frog-strangling downpours while we were far away fishing Rough Creek. My tent leaked like a sieve and my sleeping pad which was  foam like they used to give visitors at the hospital soaked up water like a sponge. Never could dry it out and went without sleep the whole trip. Made the 3.5 mile walk uphill out lots of fun.

   So I bought a 2-man Eureka Timberline tent at the old location Bargain Barn, an air mattress and never looked back. First time I used it I took my future wife (then ex-wife) into 3 Forks (the Rabun county one) and camped the whole 4th of July weekend. Apparently I didnt check the weather beforehand cause it rained all weekend. The tent didnt leak a drop. It never has since. When I acquired a family I bought a Timberline 4 more out of nostalgia than anything else. This was 15 yrs. later and the new one wasn't quite as well made. The aluminum poles bend easier for one thing and it just doesnt seem quite as bombproof as the first one. It doesnt leak  though. There are more modern designs out there that you can stand up in, but these two will last me the rest of my life I'm pretty sure.
      Be sure and put a groundcloth down as others have said. I use a piece of Tyvek house wrap cut just a little bigger than the tent bottom. Too big and water will pool up and run under the floor and wet you. Once I forgot my groundcloth and set up without it about dark. When I took it down I realized I'd set up where someone had thrown out a pan of bacon grease. Took a while to clean it. Have fun!


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been rocking a Eureka Timberline since 1988. It has never missed a beat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2016)

Have you thought about a tipi?


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 9, 2016)

I helped my friend set up one of those Coleman Pop-Up tents around Christmas. They don't pop up as easily as you would think. But still easier than a similarly sized large tent. 

Smallish dome tents are the way to go. Two poles and a rainfly. Sets up in 5 minutes, breaks down in 4 minutes. One man job.  

That's my two cents.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 11, 2016)

kodiak Canvas.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 7, 2016)

With this and anything else, there's 2 schools of thought.

1.  Buy cheap and go to Walmart every year to replace what you bought that tore up while camping or whatever.

2.  Buy good first and spend the extra time that you saved with your family instead of going back to Walmart.

You decide how important your time is.


----------



## StateOfBaker (May 7, 2016)

swamppirate said:


> I've been rocking a Eureka Timberline since 1988. It has never missed a beat.



Yup, Timberline, all day. Had mine for fifteen years and can't count how many nights I've slept in it. Cheap, light, durable, keeps the bugs and rain off--it's all you need.


----------

